# Alec Fincham Series



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

​Alec Fincham is his Governments man of lresort, and these days he seems to be always busy. As professional soldier in the Special Boat Service (similar to a Navy SEAL), he's a highly trained killer. At heart he is a soldier, honourable and proud, but in modern times, his skills are needed by M.I.6. when there is no one else to turn to.

Fincham and his small team have to fight many a battle through the entire series of the books, which see him travel the globe. The adventures are set in the US, Sicily, Rome, Egypt, Australia, Singapore, Bahrain, Afghanistan and Iraq amongst many others.



The books are $1.00/£1.03 each and are designed to be read independently, although they are probably best read in order.

For a dollar each, is it not worth trying one of this fast paced action adventure thrillers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Roger-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm still writing a follow up to the two short stories available, and I'm also having book 10, Snake Variation, edited, but it's going really slowly - Just struggling  for time at the moment.

I also wondering about doing another free promotion day, and wondered how popular these are with you guys. I would also like to hear from other writers on their views on give aways?

If anyone likes the Fincham series, or has any feedback, I would love to hear from you.

In addition, if anyone has any selling techniques they've found useful, it would also be good to hear from you.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on my questions above?

I ask in part as I am thinking of offering the short stories for free.

If anyone has any questions, I would be happy to field them. I don't bite (much).


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi all

Just a note, I've just finished the tidying up of the last two books, and have received a lovely review which seems to cover all 9 books and the 1 short story.

However, rather than just hearing from me, what about a word from Alec himself:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, I’m Alec Fincham. I’ve been asked by the author of the books to I star in, to put a little resume together to introduce myself.

I have been a soldier since leaving college. It was never my intention to join the Royal Marines, but I met Sir Charles Cunningham, who was publishing some memoirs through my fathers publishing company, and he sort of opened my eyes. The thought of daring do and the travel persuaded me to join the Royal Marines.

Anyway, it turned out that soldiering was something I was good at, so after a couple of years I tried for selection to the Special Boat Service, the SBS. The selection is the same as the SAS, but you must also qualify as a swimmer canoeist. It’s tough, but the rewards, for a professional soldier, are worth it.

I rose though the ranks to my current rank of Commander, which would have usually taken me away from deployments, but that’s when Sir Charles Cunningham re-entered my life. For want of a better phrase, my team and I are used as shooters for the Intelligence Services. Alternatively, perhaps the team should be seen as permanent fixers. If there is a problem, we go out and fix it.

We’ve been deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan, but have also been sent on special operations to other areas of the Middle East, Australia, Sicily, Bosnia, the U.S.A. and Cyprus.

I can’t tell you too much of what I know, for obvious reasons, but I have told the author, Roger Cave, about some of my exploits.

Perhaps you would like to take a look at my first adventure
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So now back on the promotion trail and 6 weeks absence. Don't forget to check out the other books in the series and watch out for more to come, I'm sure Alec would love you to join him.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

I'm currently working on a follow up to the short story, Fried Fox. Again, Fincham must face off against Kristina von Priller with a view to stopping her diabolical plans. It was meant to be another short story as the first was around 13,000 words, but it's already up to 30,000 and I still have a way to go. The new story is currently called Mongoose Variation. This was going to be paired with another short Montecelli Trap, which I'm several thousand words through, but still have to finish. In this one (which is based on a true story from a friend), Fincham is on holiday in Sorrento when he becomes involved with the Mafia. I just have to write a sequence taking him on the costal road to Positano, which is a beautiful place to see.

On top of that, I'm still having the latest full novel Snake Variation edited, and in this one Fincham becomes involved in the problems in Egypt and Libya from last year. After visiting Egypt a few times, I've fallen in love with the place, and it has now appears in a couple of the novels.

Anyway, enough of the travelogue, I'll let you get on with the Olympics.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

I said in my last post that you could all return to the Olympics. Unfortunately, so did I, so only writing in dribs and drabs.

Nevertheless, here's a reminder of what I have in offer.

If you're looking for fast action and a new hero in the mode of James bond, then give the Alec Fincham novels.

There are £1.03/$1.00 each and total over 750,000 words.
Yes, they are a running sequence of books, but they can be read individually
Alec Fincham is the star, and he comes from the Special Boat Service and he and his team take on any dirty job that comes along.

I would love any feedback that anyone has, or even a chat, so come along and talk to me, I don't bite (much!).


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Are you looking for a set of thrillers, which run in a series? They can be read alone, as each is a different mission, or you can enjoy the series right from the start.
The books are receiving 4 and 5 star reviews, and are available for £!.03/$1.00 each.

Alec Fincham is a professional soldier in the Special Boat Service, but his skills have come to the attention of his old mentor and friend Sir Charles Cunningham. Sir Charles now heads up the Special Operations Department for M.I.6. and utilises Fincham's training to solve difficult situations.

Follow Fincham and his small team of men as they take on the lowest of the low, risking their lives at every turn.


Or if you prefer to try something a little shorter, then why not try the short stories for 99c why not try the Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)
There are a couple of decent length shorts here, and will give a taster of what's to come in the novels.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's a review not from Kindle for:



Independent Book Review: Octopus Knight, by Roger Cave
The Pittsburgh Examiner
Independent Author Roger Cave has created a series of fast paced, crime solving novels. Octopus Knight is the fifth in the Alec Fincham series.
The prologue of Octopus Knight begins with a creatively detailed and outstandingly researched account of Chernobyl in April of 1986. Cave shoves the reader into the heart of the explosive event. Then,

Over a period of over twenty years nature started to reclaim the land, as buildings and roads started to crumble. The local football stadium now had a forest instead of a pitch. Animals and birds started to move into the area, taking over what had been left behind. The only humans to enter the area were scientists, who monitored radiation levels, and kept detailed information on the surrounding lands&#8230;Until now, when a new power entered the ghost town.

Twenty years later we meet Debra Walsh, an accountant for a man whom she believes is truly evil. Waiting patiently for a late visit from Phoenix Dante, she is soon gruesomely murdered at her desk by the evil man.

Geoff Craddock is assigned to the case and quickly discovers that while Debra Walsh's accounting business appeared small and legit, it had one client unlike any other: Phoenix Dante, sticking out like a sore thumb, transferring millions in a money-laundering racket. After days of investigating the Walsh murder, Craddock calls for the help of Alec Fincham, a team leader in the Special Boat Service and a professional combat soldier. Once on the job, Fincham discovers he is taking on one of the world's largest illegal weapon and drug dealers. In a race against time, Fincham must bring the dealer to justice before lethal missiles fall into evil hands.
Octopus Knight is a thoroughly enjoyable read for fans of mystery and crime. Cave successfully creates a twisted plot of crime with realistic characters that will leave the reader winded and wanting more.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's a quick promo for just one of the books on offer.


In Fincham's 7th outing, he engaged in taking on Somali pirates, all because of a giant blue diamond. He has to save a kidnap victim, as well as uncover who are the men behind the pirates.

Fincham will need all the attributes of the Royal Navy's new super submarine, H.M.S. Astute.

Follow Fincham as he travels to Somalia, and Dubai, as well as running into some trouble at home.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Looking for a series similar in construct to the James Bond series for the 21st century?

Then look no further than the Alec Fincham series. Fincham is seconded to the Special Operation Department of M.I.6. as a man of last resort. Although he is part of the Special Boat Service, he takes his orders from Sir Charles Cunningham at Vauxhall Cross. He and his team are sent all over the world to protect the interests of the Crown and his Government.

There are currently nine books in the series, and a couple of short stories. Each is available for £1.03, and I have included a word count on the description pages, so you know what you're getting for your money.



There is another full novel to follow, Snake Variation, which should be out soon, and a novella (44000: words), Mongoose Variation on the way.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's a quick promo for just one of the books on offer.


In Fincham's 5th outing, a death in London sets Fincham on to the trail of a Russian drugs smuggler. He will have to face death in the frozen Chernobyl ghost towns, if he is to succeed. Then there's the Russian Mafia in London he has to contend with. He forgets who he works for and takes matter's into his own hands.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Looking for a series similar in construct to the James Bond series for the 21st century?

Then look no further than the Alec Fincham series. Fincham is seconded to the Special Operation Department of M.I.6. as a man of last resort. Although he is part of the Special Boat Service, he takes his orders from Sir Charles Cunningham at Vauxhall Cross. He and his team are sent all over the world to protect the interests of the Crown and his Government.

There are currently nine books in the series, and a couple of short stories. Each is available for $1.00/£1.03, and I have included a word count on the description pages, so you know what you’re getting for your money.

There is another full novel to follow, Snake Variation, which should be out soon, and a novella (45000: words), Mongoose Variation on the way (just finished it and I’m arranging the editing).

Snake Variation take place during the Arab Spring, and fits the timeline of events as the actually happened. Could it be a version of the truth?
Mongoose Variation take Fincham back to chasing down n Kristina von Priller (from Fried Fox), and he has to prevent a future world war.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's a quick promo for just one of the books on offer.


In Fincham's 4th outing, Fincham faces a grieving father who has hatched a plan that will kill hundreds of thousands. Can Fincham and his small team (DJ, Mitch and Dougie), come out of this alive? They find themselves in a worse position than they could have ever imagined.

Fincham returns to the Western Desert of Iraq, but what is the target, and how do they stop the slaughter of innocent men, women, and children?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

You could start at the beginning with the The Barcza Gambit, where Fincham becomes embroiled in a plot to enflame the Middle East:



Or go to the end, to book 9, where Fincham returns to Egypt to try and solve a kidnapping:



Or go to any of the books in between. From Fincham joining an F1 Team, to trying top foil a plot to kill hundreds of thousands in Iraq. Perhaps giant diamonds and pirates are more your thing. Maybe not, so how about a political murder and a world famous model. No, well then there's a Ukrainian arms dealer based in Chernobyl, or a drug dealer in Venezuela.



Or perhaps you want to try a couple of short stories. Dip your toes in the water and have a go at a couple of those to keep you entertained for an hour or so:


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's a quick promo for just one of the books on offer.



In Fincham's 6th outing, the murder of a politician sends Fincham on a chase to find Medusa, a world famous model. He has to find out what she knows, and protect her from those who want the information she has.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here are a couple of new books.

A few weeks ago I launched the novel  for £1.03.
In this one Alec Fincham travels to the Middle East during the Arab Spring, but he's not involved in a way you would expect.

There is also another new Alec Fincham adventure. It's a novella and runs to 45500 words.
The new story is called  and as it's a little shorter than the novels, I've released it for £0.90. 
This story sees the return of Kristina von Priller, who first appeared in , which is available for £0.77. However, you don't have to read them both and they can be read as stand alone stories.
Fincham is tasked with undertaking a hit to try and prevent a dastardly plot to set the world alight.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Just a bit of a bump, as the books are still available, and only £1.03.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Just a quick note to tell you  is available for free today, and today only.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Couple of quick reminders about the Alec Fincham novels, which are still available for £!.03.


In Fincham's 8th outingm he is tasked with providing protection to a Formula 1 Racing Team. The team's owner is also a supplier of military technology to the Armed Forces. One man wants that relationship terminated, permanently.


In Fincham's 5th outing, a death in London sets Fincham on to the trail of a Russian drugs smuggler. He will have to face death in the frozen Chernobyl ghost towns, if he is to succeed. Then there's the Russian Mafia in London he has to contend with. He forgets who he works for and takes matter's into his own hands.


Somali pirates kidnap a South African diamond miner. Fincham is engaged to get him out, no matter the cost. To fail will deepen the world's financial crisis, and strengthen foreign terrorist cells.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's a quick promo for just one of the books on offer.


In Fincham's 4th outing, Fincham faces a grieving father who has hatched a plan that will kill hundreds of thousands. Can Fincham and his small team (DJ, Mitch and Dougie), come out of this alive? They find themselves in a worse position than they could have ever imagined.

Fincham returns to the Western Desert of Iraq, but what is the target, and how do they stop the slaughter of innocent men, women, and children?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi all

I've just started off a Facebook page and would welcome anyone who would come and take a look, or leave a message.

The page can be found at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Cave/490015851063939

It's only been up for a few days, but I will be adding information about the books and upcoming storoes over the days to come.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The  will be free from Sunday 7th April 2013, to the end of Monday 8th April.

And here's a brief description for the novella.

Alec Fincham is told that Kristina von Priller is not only still alive, but wants to carry out dastardly plan.
She wants to set the Arab nations and Israel at each other's throats, simply to inflate the price of oil. If Israel is destroyed in the process, then so much the better.
In the continuation from Fried Fox, Alec Fincham puts his life on the line to save millions of others.

This novella is approx 45500 words long.

This is a continuation of the short story Fried Fox, although this novella can be read as a stand-alone story.

Hope you all enjoy, and get the time to download and join in on Alec's adventure.

And don't forget to come and see me on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Cave/490015851063939


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't forget the Alec Fincham series this weekend, there's plenty there to keep you occupied.

There will also be a new novel in the series soon - The Monticello Trap.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Monticelli Trap is still being edited, and I'm slowly pushing on with Torre Attack. However, little bit fed up at the moment, so I wrote something a little shorter.

As it was just an exercise, I've added it to my Facebook page for anyone and everyone to read.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Cave/490015851063939

Go and have a look. It's nother too serious, just a bit of jotting.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Just received a terrific review:

*****  Action packed awesomeness!, 17 Jun 2013
By What Nikki Read
This review is from: Octopus Knight (Alec Fincham #5) (Kindle Edition)
Pheonix Dante is a man with his fingers in many pies. Selling guns to the Afgans and Gangs, receiving uncut diamonds and drugs in return. This guy is one nasty piece of work and he needs taking out. After Pheonix's bookkeeper meets her death at his hand, Pheonix who is ex Russian military thinks he's gotten away with yet another murder. What he doesn't know is his book keeper has left a trail of breadcrumbs that will lead straight to him. Sparks an international hunt for him with a price on his head, M.I 6 bring out their best man Alec Fincham and his team of special forces to take Pheonix down.

Wow! This book is full-on action packed with awesomeness! There is something happening constantly, it has a real Bond/Reacher feel to it. I loved it and could not put it down. We're talking gun fights, unarmed combat, explosions, car chases and tactical assaults. This book has it all and is an extreme must read for all action packed junki's out there!


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

A series of books receiving good reviews, and the price remaining low, why not try one of the action packed Alec Fincham series.

The full novels are £1.03, the novella 90p, and the selection of short stories 77p. There's plenty of choice, so why not jump in?

The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)
Sicilian Defence (Alec Fincham #2)
White King (Alec Fincham #3)
Zugzwang (Alec Fincham #4)
Octopus Knight (Alec Fincham #5)
Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6)
Deep Blue (Alec Fincham #7)
Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #
Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham #9)
Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Why not try one of the Alec Fincham novels for $1.00

They're action adventure thrillers. There's plenty of action, fast cars, gun battles, exotic locations around the world, and nasty villains.

What more could you ask for?



Come and meet Alec Fincham and his friends, and of course his enemies.

And don't forget to come and see the Facebook page for the books, which has details of locations, cars and weapons, as well as some down to earth stuff.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Cave/490015851063939

And keep any eye for Monticelli Trap which is due out over the coming weeks.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The new Alec Fincham novel, Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11) out 10/8/2013.

Alec Fincham takes his fiancée, Penny Jenkins, are on a well-earned vacation to Sorrento, Italy. This is meant to be a break away from everything. In Fincham's case, it means he is off operations for a couple of weeks. For once, there will be no bullets, no death, and no danger.

How could he have been so wrong?

And to start you off with the series, I'm giving Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories) away for free on the 10th and 11th August.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Not too sure what's going on here.

I write a book about a giant blue diamond, and one is then found in South Africa.
I write about someone being kidnapped of Somalia, and a British couple are kidnapped off Somalia!

So the book I'm working on at the moment, Torre Attack, has a section on the lost treasure of the Spanish Treasure Fleet of 1715, which was lost in a hurricane.
Well, apparently, according to the news today, it's not lost anymore!!!

In truth, only a small portion of the treasure has been found, but maybe I should write about selling my millionth book, or winning the lottery!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23954855


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Come and join Alec Fincham in his latest adventure.

He's had run ins with the mafia before, but this time he's meant to be on vacation.

It's an action packed adventure, full of thrills and spills.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham is a dangerous man. He's a trained killer, but he's also a contradiction.

He is caring, cold bloodied, loyal, fierce, motivated, and highly trained.

He is his Government's loyal guard dog, and will do anything to get the job done.

He goes where he is told, and when he arrives you can expect danger to be close behind.

Join Fincham in his first adventure The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)

Then there are ten more books to try.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Do you want a new hero?
Do you want one that doesn't have a drink and drug problem?
Do you want someone who is loyal to those around him?
Do you want someone who will be daring?
Do you want someone who will do anything to get the job done?
Do you want a set of characters who work together to solve problems?
Do you want a story set in exotic locations?
Do you want realistic action?
Do you want a series that will keep you occupied?
Do you want to spend less than £1.99 on a book?
Do you want a set of books you can curl up in front of the fire with?

If the answer to these questions is yes, then look no further than the Alec Fincham novels at £1.53 each.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

I do have a couple of cheaper alternatives, the action packed novella above is one of these.

And here's a brief description for the novella.

Alec Fincham is told that Kristina von Priller is not only still alive, but wants to carry out dastardly plan.
She wants to set the Arab nations and Israel at each other's throats, simply to inflate the price of oil. If Israel is destroyed in the process, then so much the better.
In the continuation from Fried Fox, Alec Fincham puts his life on the line to save millions of others.

This novella is approx 45500 words long.

This is a continuation of the short story Fried Fox, although this novella can be read as a stand-alone story.

Hope you all enjoy, and get the time to download and join in on Alec's adventure.

And don't forget to come and see me on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Cave/490015851063939


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Come and join *Alec Fincham* and his crew in these fast paced action* thrillers.*

Whether it's the action, the guns, the cars, or just to join in on the adventure, it's a good place to visit, as Fincham takes the strain, and you get the enjoyment.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Come and join Alec Fincham and his crew in a series of action thrillers.

Each book can read as a stand alone story, or read the set in order, it's up to you!


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's a quick promo for just one of the books on offer.


In Fincham's 8th outing, he has to protect a wealthy industrialist, Mark Chambers, who is providing hardware to the British Army. However someone wants that partnership to be terminated. The problem for Fincham is Chambers also manages the Formula 1 Tiger Tech team, and it's coming up the end of a successful season.

Can Fincham save the man, the team and keep himself out of harms way. Follow the story as it travels through Singapore, Scotland, London, Pakistan, and Abu Dhabi.

Drive with the teams, and see things unravel through Fincham's eyes.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't forget to have a look at the latest Alec Fincham novel. If you love action it's just for you. If you love Italy, Sorrento, Pompeii, and Sicily, then that's an added bonus.

Fincham will be crossing swords with the Mafia, but not in the way you would expect.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

There's a new Alec Fincham adventure. It's a novella and runs to 45500 words, so it's just a little short of a book and runs to around 140 pages.
The new story is called Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
This story sees the return of Kristina von Priller, who first appeared in Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)
However, you don't have to read them both and they can be read as stand alone stories.
Fincham is tasked with undertaking a hit to try and prevent a dastardly plot to set the world alight.

Don't forget to have a look at the latest Alec Fincham novel. If you love action it's just for you. If you love Italy, Sorrento, Pompeii, and Sicily, then that's an added bonus.

Fincham will be crossing swords with the Mafia, but not in the way you would expect.
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Christmas is over and we're moving into a new year. There will be a new Alec Fincham novel out in the new year, and it's called Torre Attack. So keep a look out for it's release.

In the meantime, it's the perfect opportunity to catch up with the series by taking a look st book 11, Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11).

Fincham becomes involved with the Mafia, but it's not official, and this time he's fighting just to survive.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's what someone Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)

1 of 1 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars The entire series is very readable, December 31, 2013
By Andy Nicoll (Wellington, New Zealand)

This review is from: Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
These are excellent relaxation reads. The characters have good depth and the plot line is well thought out and the story leads you well into the plot.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here's a quick promo for just one of the books on offer.
White King (Alec Fincham #3)

In Fincham's 3rd outing, British anti-drug patrols in the Caribbean are dealt a blow by a Venezuelan drug lord. Fincham and his team are sent in to deliver a message. However, the message turns out to be more dangerous to deliver than they could have possibly imagined. Join Fincham and his team as they trudge through the rainforests of Venezuela.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

You may have not seen the story in the news, but a large blue diamond has been found in South Africa.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-25838015

A similar story ran a while back, and I based one of the Fincham novels. So we had pirates, the financial downturn and mercenaries all interested in what became of the diamond.

What would you do with a gemstone worth a $1,000,000 a carat?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Do you want a new hero?
Do you want one that doesn't have a drink and drug problem?
Do you want someone who is loyal to those around him?
Do you want someone who will be daring?
Do you want someone who will do anything to get the job done?
Do you want a set of characters who work together to solve problems?
Do you want a story set in exotic locations?
Do you want realistic action?
Do you want a series that will keep you occupied?
Do you want to spend less than £1.99/$3.00 on a book?
Do you want a set of books you can curl up in front of the fire with?

The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)
Sicilian Defence (Alec Fincham #2)
White King (Alec Fincham #3)
Zugzwang (Alec Fincham #4)
Octopus Knight (Alec Fincham #5)
Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6)
Deep Blue (Alec Fincham #7)
Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #
Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham #9)
Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

I'm nearing the end of my latest project, but I need to push the last two to three books.

So here I go.

Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
In this one Alec Fincham travels to the Middle East during the Arab Spring, but he's not involved in a way you would expect. Nevertheless, it is no less dangerous for him and his team as everyone they encounter will be a threat to their lives.

Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Alec Fincham travels to Sorrento for a well earned break away from the violence he usually has to deal with. However, the holiday turns out to be anything but relaxing, as Fincham gets dragged into the quagmire once again. This time though, the ones he love are also at risk.

Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Alec Fincham is told that Kristina von Priller is not only still alive, but wants to carry out dastardly plan.
She wants to set the Arab nations and Israel at each other's throats, simply to inflate the price of oil. If Israel is destroyed in the process, then so much the better.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

That's right, for the next twelve days all the Fincham novels will be reduced to $1.00/£1.03

So, that's a book a day for the next twelve days.

The books are a nice mix of military espionage and detective type thrillers. There will be plenty to keep you entertained as Fincham is sent on missions by MI6 to stop terrorists, drug and arms smugglers, as well as those wanting to harm the innocent.

So what are you waiting for, try one of the books and if you like it, then there will be twelve days to sample all of the others.

The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)
Sicilian Defence (Alec Fincham #2)
White King (Alec Fincham #3)
Zugzwang (Alec Fincham #4)
Octopus Knight (Alec Fincham #5)
Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6)
Deep Blue (Alec Fincham #7)
Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #
Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham #9)
Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)

Each of the books has a full description on the product page, as well as a word count.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

OK, guys, only five days remaining on the deal.

If you're into thrillers, then these books are for you. The books have received good reviews from all over the world, so they could be for you too.

The books can be read stand alone, or in order, it's up to you. However, if you want to sample Fincham's world then try the cheaper short stories, or the quick fire novella.

So that's £1.03/$1.00 or less for each adventure!


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Today's the last day the Alec Fincham Series will be on offer for £1.03/$1.00.

Don't miss out on the chance to pick up a few cheap reads.

This what someone else had to say about the books.

5.0 out of 5 stars The entire series is very readable, December 31, 2013
By Andy Nicoll (Wellington, New Zealand)
This review is from: Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10) (Kindle Edition)
These are excellent relaxation reads. The characters have good depth and the plot line is well through out and the story leads you well into the plot.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The murder of a politician sends Fincham on a chase to find Medusa, a world famous model. He has to find out what she knows, and protect her from those who want the information she has.

Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6)

And don't miss out on the others books in the series. They can be read in order, or as stand alone novels. Why not try a sample to see if it's your thing. Or perhaps try the shonrt stories, or e novella, which are both quite a bit cheaper.
Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi all

So the Formula 1 season is nearly upon us as the teams complete their final testing

However, what if an engineering company that supplied technical equipment to the armed forces joined the F1 circus and was targeted by terrorists?

Well, there's no need to wait. Join Fincham as he's sent in to protect the Tiger Tech Team and their wealthy owner in Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi all

So the Formula 1 season is nearly upon us as the teams complete their final testing

However, what if an engineering company that supplied technical equipment to the armed forces joined the F1 circus and was targeted by terrorists?

Well, there's no need to wait. Join Fincham as he's sent in to protect the Tiger Tech Team and their wealthy owner in Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham travels to Sorrento for a well earned break away from the violence he usually has to deal with. However, the holiday turns out to be anything but relaxing, as Fincham gets dragged into the quagmire once again. This time though, the ones he love are also at risk, and it becomes personal.

Don't miss out on the latest Alec Fincham novel, as he travels from Pompeii to Sicily taking on all comers.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

All the Alec Fincham novels are now down to *£1.00/$1.00*, or less - so go and take a look!


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't forget to try one of the Alec Fincham novels while there down to £1.00/$1.00 each. There are 11 to choose from, so there'll be plenty to keep you entertained.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Fincham has to face the wastelands around Chernobyl if is to take down Phoenix Dante, but things never run the way you planned.
*
Remember each of the Fincham books are available for £1.00/$1.00.*


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

And don't forget the other books.

Fincham is tasked with providing protection to a Formula 1 Racing Team. The team's owner is also a supplier of military technology to the Armed Forces. One man wants that relationship terminated, permanently.



And a short excerpt:

Swinging out to his left, Cochran began to pull alongside the scarlet Ferrari as they hit the brakes down into turn seven. He had the inside line to the turn, but the difficulty would be the exit. He was wheel to wheel now with the Ferrari and gently steered the Tiger Tech Team car over the red and white curbing and through the turn. He was down to 65 miles per hour and in third gear, Franchetti was over to his right and a little behind, but he would be trying to cut inside him as they raced for the next corner. It would be a rolling scissors movement, where both would be looking to outmanoeuvre the car ahead in the next bend by going wide and then cutting back to the inside of the lead car.
Cochran balanced the car on the throttle and accelerated down the short stretch to turn eight. The revs built and the LEDs on the dash raced from green, to blue, to red before he selected another gear. Then it was quickly down the box again as the pair turned into the next bend.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't forget to try the Alec Fincham novels, or download a couple for your summer breaks. They're a great read on the beach, by the pool, in he garden, or in your comfy chair.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

With the holiday season rapidly approaching, why not take one or more of the Alec Fincham novels with you?

They're great action adventure stories and will keep you entertained why you relax.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The books are still at £1.00/$1.00 and there is a new Fincham story coming soon, so why not take a look at the back catalogue while you can?

The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)
Sicilian Defence (Alec Fincham #2)
White King (Alec Fincham #3)
Zugzwang (Alec Fincham #4)
Octopus Knight (Alec Fincham #5)
Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6)
Deep Blue (Alec Fincham #7)
Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #
Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham #9)
Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

There's a storm coming, and Alec Fincham is going to be in the heart of it. The new Fincham novel, Torre Attack is due out in the next couple of weeks. However, while you're waiting, why don't you sample one or more of the other books.

The books are currently available for £1.00/$1.00, so don't miss out.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Well, Rosberg won on the narrow streets of Monaco. But in the next race, both McLaren's go out.

However, how will Franchetti and Cochran fare against one another in Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #. Especially when a terrorist wants one of them to fail, and Fincham is thrown into the mix.

Don't miss out on this exciting thriller, while it's still only £/$1.00.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

If you're not into football, and the World Cup is not your thing, then why not get into the Alec Fincham series for the month.

I have just received a very balanced review for  in the USA, so go take a look while the books are £1/$1 each.

http://www.amazon.com/Medusa-Defence-Alec-Fincham-6-ebook/product-reviews/B005BYY28Q/ref=sr_1_15_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

So, Rosberg wins again!

However, can Fincham focus on anything else but the racing in .

Don't miss out on this, or any of the other Alec Fincham novels while they're available for £1.00/$1.00.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Why not try the new Alec Fincham novel, Torre Attack, which is available for £1.01/$1.00.

Fincham receives a simple order. "Go and watch Quinto Angelito Torre. Observe who he speaks to and follow his movements." 
Simple orders are not always easy to follow when someone's life is in danger. 
Fincham exceeds his orders for the best of intentions, but ends up in a tale of action, adventure, and danger.

Word Count 104000

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Torre-Attack-Alec-Fincham-12-ebook/dp/B00L6H9OW6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1403439015&sr=1-1&keywords=roger+cave


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't miss out on the Fincham books while they're still at £1.00$1.00, and they're getting good reviews too.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

And just received a review for Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6) in the USA so go and take a look. It's a detailed review, and will give a good overview of the book.

And don't forget the new release, Torre Attack (Alec Fincham #12), which is also receiving good reviews.

Not bad for books that cost £1.00/$1.00.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

How about a story for less than £1.00/$1.00?

Mongoose Variation sees Fincham being sent after a target he thought he had already killed. He has to chase her across country, and track someone down who his boss knows very well. How will it all end?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Fincham inadvertantly becomes involved in a treasure hunt, but he ends up hunting something else altogether.

The new Alec Fincham novel is available for $1.00/£1.00.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

So, I'm working on a novella at the moment, say 20,000 words or so. It's going to be a fast paced actioner, and it's a commando raid. When and where, you'll have to wait see. It is somewhere Fincham has been before?

While I'm cracking on with the final chapter, why not take a look at one of the other books on offer.



Queen's Knight is based in Egypt, around Luxor, which is where the cover image is from. I know, I took it!

Take a look at the book and see if it's for you while you wait for the new novella.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

OK, so the final chapter of the new story is finished and is on it's way through editing. I'm told it's good, but when do I release the story?

So while I'm making my mind up on what to do, release, or not, why not take the chance to sample some of the Alec Fincham novels?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The books are still holding at £1.00/$1.00

Follow Fincham and his team as they are sent on mission after mission by M.I.6. When the work turns nasty, it's Fincham the Government turns to.

If you're after car chases, guns and action, then why not let Fincham provide it for you.

The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)
Sicilian Defence (Alec Fincham #2)
White King (Alec Fincham #3)
Zugzwang (Alec Fincham #4)
Octopus Knight (Alec Fincham #5)
Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6)
Deep Blue (Alec Fincham #7)
Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #
Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham #9)
Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Perhaps I should actually provide some background to the novels?

Some have said they are crime novels, or action/adventure, or even war and espionage based. Perhaps a mix of all these is true.

Fincham is a professional soldier in the Special Boat Service, but is seconded to M.I.6. at Vauxhall Cross to investigate, and in some instances assassinate person, or persons, who are deemed a threat to national security.

This sees him and his team travel the world at behest of the British Government. 

Of course, there are guns, girls, and cars, but not in the Bond way. Nevertheless, a reviewer did compare the novels to Flemings famous creation, in that the books will leave you shaken and stirred.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

And don't for get the earlier books in the series, such as:



Where Fincham is sent to Venezuela to take on a drugs baron, who thinks he's beyond engines reach. However, Fincham has to get past a trained killer to even stand a chance of succeeding.

And it's only £1.00/$1.00.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The story begins with Fincham setting out on a training exercise aboard the Royal Navy's latest submarine HMS Astute. However, the discovery of a giant blue diamond changes his teams plans, and soon he is involved in a worldwide hunt.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The love of Anastasia Hunt's life goes missing, but nothing is at it first appears. Alec Fincham is brought in to resolve the case, but can he get to the bottom of what's going on without paying the ultimate price?

Set in Egypt, Hong Kong, and the UK. Follow Fincham as he is threatened at evey turn.

The books are still £1.00 each.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham travels to Sorrento for a well earned break away from the violence he usually has to deal with. However, the holiday turns out to be anything but relaxing, as Fincham gets dragged into the quagmire once again. This time though, the ones he love are also at risk.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

And here's another from earlier in the series.



A death in London sets Fincham on to the trail of a Russian drugs smuggler. He will have to face death in the frozen Chernobyl ghost towns, if he is to succeed.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

British anti-drug patrols in the Caribbean are dealt a blow by a Venezuelan drug lord. Fincham and his team are sent in to deliver a message. However, the message turns out to be more dangerous to deliver than they could have possibly imagined.

Available to you for $1.00\£1.00


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

A death in London sets Fincham on to the trail of a Russian drugs smuggler. He will have to face death in the frozen Chernobyl ghost towns, if he is to succeed.

The book can be yours for £1.00.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Somali pirates kidnap a South African diamond miner. Fincham is engaged to get him out, no matter the cost. To fail will deepen the world's financial crisis, and strengthen foreign terrorist cells. Join Fincham as he sails on the worlds most advanced submarine from the South Atlantic to the Horn of Africa.

Available for £1.00.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)

Alec Fincham travels to Sorrento for a well earned break away from the violence he usually has to deal with. However, the holiday turns out to be anything but relaxing, as Fincham gets dragged into the quagmire once again. This time though, the ones he love are also at risk, and it becomes personal.
Don't miss out on the latest Alec Fincham novel, as he travels from Pompeii to Sicily taking on all comers.

Available for £1.00/$1.00


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

So, the Christmas break is upon us, and besides the shopping and celebrating, perhaps you need some downtime where you can relax and read.

So why not try one of the latest Alec Fincham books. At £1.00 each, they're packed full of action and adventure.

Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham #9)
Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Seems I forgot to mention book #12!

Fincham receives a simple order. "Go and watch Quinto Angelito Torre. Observe who he speaks to and follow his movements." 
Simple orders are not always easy to follow when someone's life is in danger. 
Fincham exceeds his orders for the best of intentions, but ends up in a tale of action, adventure, and danger.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

But don't forget the earlier books.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham is a professional soldier in the Special Boat Service, but his skills have come to the attention of his old mentor and friend Sir Charles Cunningham. Sir Charles now heads up the Special Operations Department for M.I.6. and utilises Fincham's training to solve difficult situations.

Someone wants to keep the American military in Iraq, and possibly escalate the war. Fincham, in his first outing, finds himself in Miami, trying to figure out what's really going on.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham travels to the Middle East during the Arab Spring, but he's not involved in a way you would expect. Nevertheless, it is no less dangerous for him and his team as everyone they encounter will be a threat to their lives.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Fincham returns to Italy for a holiday, but this turns out to be far from the relaxing getaway.

Join Fincham as he fights for those he holds most dear.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Drugs, surface to air missiles, fast cars, and Chernobyl - what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi all

Here's a little more info on the main character of the banks.

Alec Fincham is his Governments man of last resort, and these days he seems to be always busy. As professional soldier in the Special Boat Service (similar to a US Navy SEAL), he's a highly trained killer. At heart he is a soldier, honourable and proud, but in modern times, his skills are needed by M.I.6. when there is no one else to turn to.

His skills have come to the attention of his old mentor and friend, Sir Charles Cunningham. Sir Charles now heads up the Special Operations Department for M.I.6. and utilises Fincham's training to solve difficult situations.

Follow Fincham and his small team of men as they take on the lowest of the low, risking their lives at every turn.

Fincham and his small team have to fight many a battle through the entire series of the books, which see him travel the globe. The adventures are set in the US, Sicily, Rome, Egypt, Australia, Singapore, Bahrain, Afghanistan and Iraq amongst many others.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

How about a word from the star of the show - Alec Fincham.

"Hi, I'm Alec Fincham. I've been asked by the author of the books I appear in, to put a little resume together to introduce myself.

I have been a soldier since leaving college. It was never my intention to join the Royal Marines, but I met Sir Charles Cunningham, who was publishing some memoirs through my fathers publishing company, and he sort of opened my eyes. The thought of daring do, and the travel persuaded me to join the Royal Marines. So I took the Queens shilling and began my adventures.

Anyway, it turned out that soldiering was something I was good at, so after a couple of years I tried for selection to the Special Boat Service, the SBS. The selection is the same as the SAS, but you must also qualify as a swimmer canoeist, and all for less pay! It's tough, but the rewards, for a professional soldier, are worth it.

I rose though the ranks to my current rank of Commander, which would have usually taken me away from deployments, but that's when Sir Charles Cunningham re-entered my life. My team, and I, were, from time to time, taken off standard deployments .For want of a better expression, my team and I are used as shooters for the Intelligence Services. Perhaps that's a little of an over simplification of what we do. Maybe the team should be seen as permanent fixers. If there is a problem, we go out and fix it.

There are four of us in the team, myself, Douglas `Dougie' Brown, Andy `Mitch' Mitchell, and David `DJ' Johnson. We all bring something different to the table and have our own skills and traits. Let's just say, we're nothing alike, but rely on each other completely. In our line of work, you have to.

We've been deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan, but have also been sent on special operations to other areas of the Middle East, Australia, Sicily, Bosnia, Egypt, Libya, Venezuela, the U.S.A. and Cyprus.

I can't tell you too much of what I know, for obvious reasons, but I have told the author, Roger Cave, about some of my exploits, and he's woven in some fiction into the facts. Sort of, the names of the individuals have been changed to protect their anonymity. So now, David Johnson will be known as Dorothy Lamour. You'll have to read the stories to understand the significance of that one. Sorry DJ."


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Here in the UK we're getting some hot weather during the day and thunderstorms in the night.

But why not join Alec Fincham as he rides out a hurricane?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't forget to try the Alec Fincham series while they're only $1.00\£1.16.

Try the links on this page to see if this is your sort of thing.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Are you looking for a set of thrillers, which run in a series? They can be read alone, as each is a different mission, or you can enjoy the series right from the start.
The books are receiving 4 and 5 star reviews, and are available for $1.00/£1.16 each.

Alec Fincham is a professional soldier in the Special Boat Service, but his skills have come to the attention of his old mentor and friend, Sir Charles Cunningham. Sir Charles now heads up the Special Operations Department for M.I.6. and utilises Fincham's training to solve difficult situations.

Follow Fincham and his small team of men as they take on the lowest of the low, risking their lives at every turn.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham is his Governments man of last resort, and these days he seems to be always busy. As professional soldier in the Special Boat Service (similar to a US Navy SEAL), he's a highly trained killer. At heart he is a soldier, honourable and proud, but in modern times, his skills are needed by M.I.6. when there is no one else to turn to.

Fincham and his small team have to fight many a battle through the entire series of the books, which see him travel the globe. The adventures are set in the US, Sicily, Rome, Egypt, Australia, Singapore, Bahrain, Afghanistan and Iraq amongst many others.

The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)
Sicilian Defence (Alec Fincham #2)
White King (Alec Fincham #3)
Zugzwang (Alec Fincham #4)
Octopus Knight (Alec Fincham #5)
Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6)
Deep Blue (Alec Fincham #7)
Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #
Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham #9)
Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Torre Attack (Alec Fincham #12)

Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)

And don't forget to come and see me on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Cave/490015851063939


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

OK, so you guys are into special ops stuff!
So how about I go through some of the weapons used in the books.

Fincham himself carries a modified SA80 A2, while the rest of his team carry Diemaco C8s.

Side arms are universally the SIG P226.

Fincham also carries a Fairbairn Sykes Commando Knife.

However the books cover multiple missions and they have also used a Vintovka Snayperskaya Spetsialnaya (VSS) Sniper Rifle and a Heckler Koch HK P11.

Go take a look -The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

And don't forget to visit the book Facebook page for the Alec Fincham novels

https://facebook.com/pages/Roger-Cave/490015851063939

On there you'll find details of the books, cars, weapons, and some other abstract stuff.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

How about trying to explain 12 books, a novella, and a couple of short stories in a single sentence.

Alec Fincham works for the British Government, he's a problem solver, the man of last resort, and he's in more demand than ever.

Try the first book for £1.16 and see if it's your thing.



Someone wants to keep the American military in Iraq, and possibly escalate the war. Fincham, in his first outing, finds himself in Miami, trying to figure out what's really going on.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Sunken treasure, Florida, Universisal Studios, hurricanes, adventure, gun fights, and murder.

What have they all got in common?

*Alec Fincham*.

*Torre Attack (Alec Fincham #12)*


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham is his Governments man of last resort, and these days he seems to be always busy. As professional soldier in the Special Boat Service (similar to a US Navy SEAL), he's a highly trained killer. At heart he is a soldier, honourable and proud, but in modern times, his skills are needed by M.I.6. when there is no one else to turn to.

Fincham and his small team have to fight many a battle through the entire series of the books, which see him travel the globe. The adventures are set in the US, Sicily, Rome, Egypt, Australia, Singapore, Bahrain, Afghanistan and Iraq amongst many others.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

These sound interesting - I'll make sure I have them on my Amazon Wish List.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Torre Attack (Alec Fincham #12)

Why not try one of the latest Alec Fincham thrillers? For £1.16/$1.00 each, they're action all the way.

Join Fincham as he travels from Libya, Florida, The Bahama's, Italy and Sicily in the novel's.

Trouble and action are always just around the corner.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham is sent to Florida to watch Quinto Angelito Torre. He is not to engage the man, just watch and report.

Initially, Fincham believes he's just watching a family holiday, but things begin to take a darker turn.

Alec Fincham is a member of the Special Boat Service, but he and hid team undertake work for MI6. From espionage, detective work, to all out combat, Fincham must take on all comers on behalf of theit Gonernment.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Torre-Attack-Alec-Fincham-12-ebook/dp/B00L6H9OW6?ie=UTF8&keywords=Roger%20cave&qid=1461503940&ref_=sr_1_4&s=digital-text&sr=1-4

And dont foget to come and visit me on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/Roger-Cave-490015851063939/


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Go to Florida and observe the movements of Torre. Sounds simple, but it often does. Then he sees something he cannot ignore and decides to intervene. This intervention leads to all of Fincham's team being set to the U.S. to help. From Florida we also see the mission travel to the Bahamas and Honduras, in this action packed thriller.

The action takes place on the sea and on the land, and all of Fincham's team need to be on their A game to survive the carnage.

Torre Attack (Alec Fincham #12)


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

There's a new Alec Fincham Novella available for 99p/99c.

Fincham returns to Iraq for a very secret mission.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't miss out on this action thriller.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham is sent to Florida to watch a man. But that's it, all he can do is watch.

Then something happens that he cannot ignore!


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't miss out on the latest Alec Fincham Novella!

Fincham returns to Iraq to find out what the current situation is, but once the bullets start flying, plans go out of the window.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi all

After a bit of a break I'm back! And so is Alec Fincham.

I'm offering one of the books for free over the coming days, and the books are now also available in KDP Select and the Lending Library, so don't miss out.

https://www.amazon.com/Roger-Cave/e/B003FO4P68/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1481985757&sr=1-1

*
<merged with existing thread. I've combined all your previous threads for the series, and locked threads about individual book. PLEASE, bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! You will not be allowed to start any new threads for any of the titles in this series. Please PM us if you have any questions. --Ann> *


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The new Alec Fincham novel, Red Queen, is available now.

She's deadly, she's lethal, and she's after the same thing as Fincham!

Fincham is sent to Kazan to buy diamonds on behalf of British Intelligence. However, he is not the only interested party, as it's more than diamonds everyone is willing to kill for. Not knowing who to trust, he takes on some unlikely allies and must fight to survive. If that was not enough, the FSB are also interested in speaking to Fincham...

https://www.amazon.com/Red-Queen-Alec-Fincham-13-ebook/dp/B01N6M2W3E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1487111263&sr=1-1&keywords=Roger+cave


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

"We sleep safely at night because rough men stand ready to visit violence on those who would harm us." 
― Winston S. Churchill



And if you have a quick look at my books you'll find a free one on the 24/2/17.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Go to Florida and observe the movements of Torre. Sounds simple, but it often does. Then he sees something he cannot ignore and decides to intervene. This intervention leads to all of Fincham's team being set to the U.S. to help. From Florida we also see the mission travel to the Bahamas and Honduras, in this action packed thriller.

Go to Florida and observe the movements of Torre. Sounds simple, but it often does. Then he sees something he cannot ignore and decides to intervene. This intervention leads to all of Fincham's team being set to the U.S. to help. From Florida we also see the mission travel to the Bahamas and Honduras, in this action packed thriller.

The action takes place on the sea and on the land, and all of Fincham's team need to be on their A game to survive the carnage.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Cars, guns, girls, adventure, action, exotic locations, smuggling, assassination, boats, submarines, diving, racing, and of course, Fincham.

Each one £1.16/$1.00.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

I've listed a couple of the short stories as free from Good Friday and over the long weekend.

They'll give an introduction to the characters, and occupy and entertained you for a short time!

https://www.amazon.com/Roger-Cave/e/B003FO4P68/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1492099349&sr=1-1

Looking for a series similar in construct to the James Bond series for the 21st century?

Then look no further than the Alec Fincham series. Fincham is seconded to the Special Operation Department of M.I.6. as a man of last resort. Although he is part of the Special Boat Service, he takes his orders from Sir Charles Cunningham at Vauxhall Cross. He, and his team, are sent all over the world to protect the interests of the Crown and his Government.

there are currently 13 novels, 2 novellas and a couple of short stories in the series, take a look it might be your thing.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Go to Florida and observe the movements of Torre. Sounds simple, but it often does. Then he sees something he cannot ignore and decides to intervene. This intervention leads to all of Fincham's team being set to the U.S. to help. From Florida we also see the mission travel to the Bahamas and Honduras, in this action packed thriller.

Go to Florida and observe the movements of Torre. Sounds simple, but it often does. Then he sees something he cannot ignore and decides to intervene. This intervention leads to all of Fincham's team being set to the U.S. to help. From Florida we also see the mission travel to the Bahamas and Honduras, in this action packed thriller.

The action takes place on the sea and on the land, and all of Fincham's team need to be on their A game to survive the carnage.

Torre Attack (Alec Fincham #12)

Cars, guns, girls, adventure, action, exotic locations, smuggling, assassination, boats, submarines, diving, racing, and of course, Fincham.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Don't overlook the Alec Fincham thrillers. They're packed with action and adventure and you can have over 800,000 words for around a eleven quid, for the first ten books in the series.




I'm open to questions about the books, and would enjoy someone coming on the thread to join in.

Keep in mind the Alec Fincham series will continue, with more full novels and short stories to be released this year.

I'll look forward to hearing from you


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

> I'm open to questions about the books, and would enjoy someone coming on the thread to join in.
> 
> Keep in mind the Alec Fincham series will continue, with more full novels and short stories to be released this year.
> 
> I'll look forward to hearing from you


I have some of these on my "to be read" list. I hope others will check them out.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

CSWCLynn, sorry I didn't come back to you, I've been studying for a qualification, and I've not been writing, or posting much for a couple of months. Anyway, I'm done now, so back to Fincham!

I hope, if you've read the books, you have enjoyed them.

Also come and join me on Facebook - https://m.facebook.com/Roger-Cave-490015851063939/


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Roger Cave said:


> CSWCLynn, sorry I didn't come back to you, I've been studying for a qualification, and I've not been writing, or posting much for a couple of months. Anyway, I'm done now, so back to Fincham!
> 
> I hope, if you've read the books, you have enjoyed them.
> 
> Also come and join me on Facebook - https://m.facebook.com/Roger-Cave-490015851063939/


No problem. I understand that real life takes priority. Hope you made it through the qualification with "flying colors".

I haven't read them yet but I will when I can.

I was unable to get to your FB page. Maybe something didn't cross-over correctly.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi

Yes, the exam was fine, thanks, just glad it's finished.

Maybe the link is because it's a mobile one? Here's the desktop link - https://www.facebook.com/Roger-Cave-490015851063939/


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Roger Cave said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, the exam was fine, thanks, just glad it's finished.
> 
> Maybe the link is because it's a mobile one? Here's the desktop link - https://www.facebook.com/Roger-Cave-490015851063939/


I'm glad it went well.

This link worked better, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham works for the British Government, he's a problem solver, the man of last resort, and he's in more demand than ever.

Try the first book and see if it's your thing.

Someone wants to keep the American military in Iraq, and possibly escalate the war. Fincham, in his first outing, finds himself in Miami, trying to figure out what's really going on.

If you like that one, then try either the next one along, or jump a few, they don't have to be read in strict order, so why not try:


A giant blue diamond is found in South Africa, and who could have thought a stone could cause so much trouble.

Or jump to nearly the end (not quite the end, as you'll want something more to read).


Fincham returns to Italy, but for a vacation. Well, that was the plan, but when bullets start flying, plans go out the window.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Fincham returns to Italy, this time on a well turned vacation. However, he is soon embroiled in an adventure which will not only test his nerve, but make him wonder who he can trust. This time his fighting for his own life and for those he loves.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

She lethal, and she has her own agenda! Or does she?



Fincham is sent to protect his principle during a diamond buy, but nothing is at it seems.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham is a professional soldier in the Special Boat Service, but his skills have come to the attention of his old mentor and friend, Sir Charles Cunningham. Sir Charles now heads up the Special Operations Department for M.I.6. and utilises Fincham's training to solve difficult situations.

Follow Fincham and his small team of men as they take on the lowest of the low, risking their lives at every turn.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi all

I'm running a short promotion of the first book in the series which will be reduced to $1.99 from the 5th to the 9th of January.


The final book in the series will also be reduced to $2.99 from 4th January onwards.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

We've had the Beast from the East, and Storm Emma. We've been fighting with our combi boilers, to keep us warm (and why did we design something that freezes in the cold, just when we need it the most?). So hopefully you're all warm indoors looking for a good book to settle down to!

Give Alec Fincham a try. There is plenty of excitement in these action adventure thrillers, and plenty of choice.

Alec Fincham is his Governments man of last resort, and these days he seems to be always busy. As professional soldier in the Special Boat Service (similar to a US Navy SEAL), he's a highly trained killer. At heart he is a soldier, honourable and proud, but in modern times, his skills are needed by M.I.6. when there is no one else to turn to.

Fincham and his small team have to fight many a battle through the entire series of the books, which see him travel the globe. The adventures are set in the US, Sicily, Rome, Egypt, Australia, Singapore, Bahrain, Afghanistan and Iraq amongst many others.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Hi all

Been a while since I posted anything. With exams, changing jobs and writing, I've not really had the time.

Book #14 is nearly good to go. It's in editing at the moment and will be called Accelerated Dragon.

But what about the rest of the books?

How about trying to explain 13 books, two novella, and a couple of short stories in a single sentence.

Alec Fincham works for the British Government, he's a problem solver, the man of last resort, and he's in more demand than ever.

Try the first book and see if it's your thing.
The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)
Someone wants to keep the American military in Iraq, and possibly escalate the war. Fincham, in his first outing, finds himself in Miami, trying to figure out what's really going on.

If you like that one, then try either the next one along, or jump a few, they don't have to be read in strict order, so why not try:

Deep Blue (Alec Fincham #7)
A giant blue diamond is found in South Africa, and who could have thought a stone could cause so much trouble.

Or jump to nearly the end (not quite the end, as you'll want something more to read).

Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Fincham returns to Italy, but for a vacation. Well, that was the plan, but when bullets start flying, plans go out the window.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

A man wants revenge for his son's death. If successful, he'll kill hundreds of thousands. Fincham and his team find themselves in the Iraqi Western Desert, alone and outnumbered, and in a worse position than when they started. Can they survive?

*Available for 99p/$1.31 for the next three days*.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The new Alec Fincham novel, Accelerated Dragon, is available for pre-order today, and will be released on the 16 August 2018.
The book is also enrolled for the Kindle Storyteller 2018 award, so take a look now.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Accelerated Dragon (Alec Fincham #14)

Available for remote download 16th August 2018

Alec Fincham is sent to Afghanistan to investigate an ambush on an elite SAS patrol.

However, the Russians believe they may be able to help him, but he must go to Moscow, as they also need a favour.

Can he trust them, and why do they need his help?


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

The World, Dubai - where better to set an Alec Fincham novel. Take a look at Deep Blue, where Alec Fincham is chasing down a giant, blue diamond.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Or how about accompanying Fincham along the Kuranda Railway, Queensland, Australia, in Madusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6),

Fincham has to act as a bodyguard for a beautiful model, Medusa, who has seen more than she should have.

If Dubai and Australia are not your thing, then maybe stepping into the history of Luxor, Egypt is.

Fincham, in Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham#9), travels to Luxor to begin the investigation into the kidnap of a British subject.

His first stop is at King's Island, followed by a visit to Luxor Temple. However, there is danger at every turn, and nothing is as it seems!


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Fincham and his team are after a Middle Eastern terrorist, but the Italian Mafia stand in their way. Can he and his team outfox the Mafia, and still catch the man they're after.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

There is a week long promotion for a number of the Alec Fincham novels, which will be reduced to £0.99/$0.99 from the 22nd to the 28th of November

UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Roger-Cave/e/B003FO4P68/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_2?qid=1542755119&sr=1-2.

USA - https://www.amazon.com/Roger-Cave/e/B003FO4P68/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_2?qid=1542755119&sr=1-2


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

And here's a real story about blue diamonds, and ties into the book nicely:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6939723/Botswana-unveils-lifetime-blue-diamond-expensive-world.html



Roger Cave said:


> The World, Dubai - where better to set an Alec Fincham novel. Take a look at Deep Blue, where Alec Fincham is chasing down a giant, blue diamond.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Alec Fincham is seconded to MI6 to investigate, and terminate, any actions which may not be in the best interests of his country.

He travels the world, often getting himself, and his small team from the Special Boat Service, in hot water.

Ultimately, he has to place himself in harm's way to get the job done, and once he starts a mission, he has to see it through, no matter what.


[/quote]


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

It's been a while!

Give Alec Fincham a try. There is plenty of excitement in these action adventure thrillers, and plenty of choice.


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

As it's looking increasing likely we will all be inside for a little longer, I have discounted some books and made others free from the 10th May. Take a look.


----------

